# The Premiere Passport, annual pass to Disneyland AND Disneyworld



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 27, 2010)

The Ultimate Passport to Disney MagicLive out your Disney dreams in every Disney Park in the United States! Set sail with pirates in both Magic Kingdom® Park and Disneyland® Park. Race down the slopes of Mount Everest and Matterhorn Mountain. Blast off on a rocket journey to Mars and dive deep below the waves on a submarine. Take a supernatural elevator plunge in Disney's Hollywood Studios™, and soar over the Golden State in Disney's California Adventure® Park. 

Parks and Perks Included
Disney Premier Passport grants the Passholder unlimited admission to the following theme parks, water parks and special locations: 

Disneyland® Park
Disney's California Adventure® Park
Magic Kingdom® Park
Epcot®
Disney's Hollywood Studios™ 
Disney's Animal Kingdom® Park
Disney's Typhoon Lagoon® Water Park
Disney's Blizzard Beach® Water Park
DisneyQuest® Indoor Interactive Theme Park
ESPN Wide World of Sports® Complex (some events require an additional charge)
Disney's Oak Trail Golf Course (some events require an additional charge)

Plus, the Disney Premier Passport also entitles you to exclusive Premium Passholder-level perks, including invitations to special events, members-only discounts and email updates that keep you in the know about the latest Disney insider information. 

How to Purchase
You may purchase the Disney Premier Passport for $700, plus applicable sales tax, at: 

Disneyland® Resort theme park ticket booths
Guest Relations windows at Walt Disney World® theme parks and Downtown Disney® area.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 27, 2010)

Okay, what are the terms of this "pass"?

Lifetime? One visit to each park? Parkhopper? 24 hours?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 27, 2010)

more info. - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2010/03/disney-premier-passport-unveiled/


----------



## Bourne (Sep 27, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay, what are the terms of this "pass"?
> 
> Lifetime?



If it were lifetime, I would be on the next plane to pick it up in person before they change their mind....


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 27, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay, what are the terms of this "pass"?
> 
> Lifetime? One visit to each park? Parkhopper? 24 hours?



Unlimited DLR and WDW all park access during park hours.

Here is the info:
So, what’s in it for you? At Walt Disney World:

•Unlimited admission for a period of one year to all four Walt Disney World Theme Parks, including the ability to visit multiple parks on the same day. 
•Unlimited admission to Disney’s Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach Water Parks 
•Unlimited admission to DisneyQuest Indoor Interactive Theme Park, ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex (valid only on event days; some events require an additional admission charge) and Disney’s Oak Trail Golf Course (greens fee only. Tee time reservations are required and subject to availability)
•Parking at all four Theme Parks
•Subscription to Mickey Monitor, a collectible Passholder-only publication
And at Disneyland Resort:

•Unlimited admission to both Disneyland and Disney’s California Adventure Parks for a period of one year, including the ability to visit multiple parks on the same day.
•Parking at any pay-on-entry parking lot
•Subscription to Backstage Pass.
•Complimentary subscription to Disney’s Family Fun Magazine (one per household)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 27, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay, what are the terms of this "pass"?
> 
> Lifetime? One visit to each park? Parkhopper? 24 hours?



The title said annual pass.  It's not a bad deal, and we are going to So. California in February, then DisneyWorld in both late April-early May and November, then maybe again in January, so I think we will make use of it.  I am pretty excited about it.  It's $200 just for four days in Disneyland.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 27, 2010)

Cindy,
Sorry, I didn't read the title real close. The $700 + tax cost was just so Disney-like expensive.  

I don't go to Disney Parks but once every 20 years or so. It is usually because the cost per day is so very high to me. My next DVC trip is Jan 2011 staying at AKV followed by a week at Star Island. If I plan my year right, with a trip to my sister in Santa Barbara, CA and then another week trip or two to Bonnet Creek and/or Ocean Walk, the pass might be smart purchase. It would handle all my desires: parking car, parkhop Epcot for dinner & fireworks, Animal Kingdom in the early AM, and to go to Disneyland for the 1s time.  Then I could plan my DLP vacation for 2012 or 2013.  

DeniseM - thanks for the link
Bourne - my all E Disney World full day tickets from 1971 cost me $5 per day and I went 14 times in 6 months Cost $70 then.  
luvsvacation22 - thank you for posting the info for all


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 27, 2010)

We have seven Disney weeks planned for 2011, one being Disneyland, but we won't go every day of the 49 we get.  Figure 38 days X $14 in parking fees, and we will save a bunch.  Subtract the parking savings ($532), and two passes cost us about $1,500 with tax, so $968 for 38 days for two people.  That's not bad per day for great entertainment.  

As Alan would say, "Is this a great country or what?"   

If we stay at Disney resorts, our parking savings will go down substantially, but so far I haven't planned anything for Disney stays, just a bunch of wonderful off-site resorts Rick prefers for the television and relaxation.  Disney food is blah, so we won't do that much.  Maybe a fast food meal or two, when we are starving and don't want to leave the parks.  I prefer so many other restaurants, I see no reason to eat blah food.  

Gotta love the choices for Disney resorts in II and RCI.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 27, 2010)

Aaaaah, Disney TV! How could an entertainment company put together programming that horrible. Info TV is more amusing - I always hope to see blood with the super sharp knife demos. :hysterical: 

And don't forget the cost of internet access while staying at Disney?

Star Island is looking better and better.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 27, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If we stay at Disney resorts, our parking savings will go down substantially, but so far I haven't planned anything for Disney stays, just a bunch of wonderful off-site resorts Rick prefers for the television and relaxation.  Gotta love the choices for Disney resorts in II and RCI.



Parking is free with the Premium Pass! So even if you are not on-site, no charge for parking!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 27, 2010)

luvsvacation22 said:


> Parking is free with the Premium Pass! So even if you are not on-site, no charge for parking!



All annual passes include free parking, even the ordinary Disneyworld annual pass that includes only the four major parks (this is the one that does not include DisneyQuest, Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach).


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 28, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> All annual passes include free parking, even the ordinary Disneyworld annual pass that includes only the four major parks (this is the one that does not include DisneyQuest, Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach).



Yes, I know but you were talking about the Premium Pass, so I thought I would mention that fact.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 28, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> All annual passes include free parking, even the ordinary Disneyworld annual pass that includes only the four major parks (this is the one that does not include DisneyQuest, Typhoon Lagoon and Blizzard Beach).


Just FYI, parking is not a "given" for Disneyland (CA) annual passes.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 28, 2010)

rhonda said:


> Just FYI, parking is not a "given" for Disneyland (CA) annual passes.



I wonder why?  All Disneyworld passes do include parking, and that's great for us.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 28, 2010)

rhonda said:


> Just FYI, parking is not a "given" for Disneyland (CA) annual passes.




Yes you are correct. Only the Premium Pass and the Premier Pass get free parking at Disneyland.


----------

